# Giving beer to goats?



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

To help with rumens etc. Has anyone ever done it? How much do you give?


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

It'd be funny to watch their face as they taste it lol but I've never heard of it sorry

I give mine carbonated lemonade they love it


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

A few oz as needed. Ideally it should be flat.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I've always heard the darker the brew as possible too. Like those really nasty micro brews my husband drinks.

Jeter loves beer. He'll steal it if you're not watching.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Beer is consistered a galactagogue, something that increases milk production. That is the only use I've heard of it, when it comes to a remedy of sorts. Miller or Bud or (gag) Keystone light won't be of any use when it comes to being a galactagogue, because they have little to no hop content, which is the key milk increasing ingredient. A nice, hoppy beer like an IPA might increase milk production.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

My dh loves his occasional beer- he would certainly call it alcohol abuse if I start feeding the goaties his beer! :laugh:


----------



## MissyParkerton (Nov 24, 2012)

My vet recommended giving my goat a beer when he was bloaty to get the gas moving. He did NOT like it and at least half of it ended up on me and my underaged niece who was helping me. When we finished we both smelled like we'd been out on a bender! The goat ended up being fine...


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Alright, so tonight the goats had their "Over age 21" party! LOL Babs and Hazel absolutely loved it, and I believe they would have drunk a full can if I had let them.  Tequila and Daisy were "sippers" and drank some, then stopped. The yearling does touched it with their lips and then refused it, and Frosty wouldn't even sniff the stuff, much less try drinking it. LOL My mom had gotten Icehouse beer. I will see if we can get a darker brew when we are in the store next.


----------



## Artdrake (Feb 21, 2013)

I just about gave beer to get the rumen going in a girl who has been down. I read that if you suspect the rumen has shut down and you stomach tube a whole dark beer/ale to get them going. But I got scared and didn't do it.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It does work Artdrake. I've seen it work several times. The beer contains all the chemical processes that happen in a rumen.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Drunkin goats I want to see a video on this .haha


----------



## Darby77 (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi all, question on the beer....would it kill the benefits to heat it up a bit? My goat loves warm liquids so figured that might help?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes it would. It should be room temp flat dark beer. Must be dark beer.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Even warming it to room temp stresses the yeast badly, anything above 75 -80 degrees would kill all of it.


----------



## Darby77 (Apr 23, 2016)

Ok thanks. Brand?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Any that is dark.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

My goats LOVE Guinness. I made the mistake once of going into the goat pen with an open bottle to give one of the does who was having rumen issues. Once they got the scent of what I was carrying, I was mobbed! They jumped, pushed, tripped, nibbled etc, to get to that bottle. I ended up pulling the doe out of the stall to medicate!

The darker the beer, the healthier for them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good adds to an older post.


----------

